# Are we crazy? Interested in a dog with experinece!



## wavemaster (Jun 14, 2012)

Our 3rd GSD was put down due to cancer and other related health issues last year. We have taken some time off, from dogs, although we had a Chesapeake Bay retriever as a house guest for a few months.

We are back looking at dogs and the family (wife + two teenagers) have concluded that we do not want a puppy. All three were raised from puppy. From that it follows that we are looking for a dog with experience.

We live out in the country, lots of wildlife (for East Coast standards), and we have chickens, cats, and there are lots of horse related activities. We are thinking that the new dog would ideally go along on trail rides.

Looking for some thoughts on socialization at a more mature age and also maybe some input on Mittelwest line breeders in the Maryland area.

The last dog was from Mittelwest and he was probably 5 or 6 when we got our chickens. He was mostly curious however he did lunge one time, once he figured out the chickens were off limits we never had to correct him again. In fact the chickens got so comfortable with him, that they would hide behind him.

Also he was introduced to horses (at nose distance) at a mature age. Never any problems.

Have we been lucky with him?

One other thought, looking back at his life his only problem was that there was no off switch. Full alarm all the time and no way to tell him off. Maybe that was lack of training.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

You're not crazy for wanting an adult, it makes a good amount of sense. I would suggest looking at rescues, and breeders. 
If you tell them exactly what you're looking for, and about your horses/livestock they will be able to properly match you with an ideal dog. Or at least point you in the direction of one 

My first two shepherds were adults when I got them, and I never had an issue with them.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree with you, I am not a fan of puppies, however, if you get a pup it is so much easier to teach it to fit in with your lifestyle. We too have stock and have had an adult shepherd on trial for a few days. We have decided (and it has not been easy) not to keep her, as I fear we will be putting our cats in danger as she is very reactive around them. 
I would only consider an adult dog that has come from a similar environment to yours, unless you want to give yourself as much stress and work as a new puppy, but with a bigger dog that has the potential to do some real damage.
Good luck, if you find the right dog I will be envious as we have decided to go for a pup!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Not sure of your area, tho you mention maryland..but you said east coast..not sure if your looking for working lines, but I know www.vonhena-c.com has a 5mth old female she is listed on their website..She sounds very nice


----------



## wavemaster (Jun 14, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> You're not crazy for wanting an adult, it makes a good amount of sense. I would suggest looking at rescues, and breeders.
> If you tell them exactly what you're looking for, and about your horses/livestock they will be able to properly match you with an ideal dog. Or at least point you in the direction of one
> 
> My first two shepherds were adults when I got them, and I never had an issue with them.


The rescues here are kind of interesting to deal with. First there is the questionnaire, then the house visit. What are these people thinking?


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Here is my 2 cents. I have a "rescue" but he did not come from a rescue he came from death row at a shelter 700 miles away from me in GA. Dogs act differently with different people just like horses do ( Since you have horses you know what I am talking about, horse may be a perfect horse for you, you sell it and it becomes a nightmare for the next guy ) I took a huge risk when I opt'd for Diesel since I too have a farm life of cats, horses, dogs, and an array of other animals. It has been challenging. He wanted to eat every single one of them the day he walked in the door. 3 months later, he is around the horses, cats and a few select other dogs. What I am trying to say is even the best rescue that has tested the dog 600 different ways / times could be completely different for you. I think rescues are amazing but I struggle with rescues because of my personal beliefs on over vaccination of our dogs and I also vaccinate my own dogs (horse people do this). So my horse vet comes out and takes a look over the dog but thats it. I dont take them to the vet regularly which rescues have a real problem with. Now dont get me wrong if there is an issue my dog is at the vet RIGHT then! But in general are not seen annually / semi - annually by the vet only once every 3 years for the 3 year rabies vaccination.

You can train an older dog new tricks and to co-exist in your lifestyle it may take 3 months instead of 3 weeks but the dog you get at the end is forever devoted to you and your family.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wavemaster, the questionaire, interview, house visit, is pretty standard among any rescue


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

No, you're not crazy for wanting an adult dog.... many people don't want to deal with puppyhood and everything that goes with it. That depends on you, your family, and your lifestyle. 

What lines are you looking for? By the kennel you suggested, are you looking at just german show lines? 

If so, check out Huerta Hof GSDs. Robin is a member here as well. Her dogs always look spectacular and have great health. 
Huerta Hof German Shepherds

For a while, I was also looking into Alta-Tollhaus (way before I got any of my current dogs and decided to go with working lines) and I do like the looks of them and have heard very good things from the owners of their dogs.
Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs

There's always rescuing as well. Lots of GSD specific rescues get in some really nice adults!! Because they are not shelters and benefit from foster homes, often these dogs are also worked with from the time of rescue or being pulled from the shelter. So you'll probably get a dog that's already crate trained, been around the house, potty trained properly, socialized and desensitized... among many other benefits of rescuing. Shelters are always great to go to, but if it's like my area.... GSDs are impossible to find unless you want to drive 4-5hrs away to meet a dog that the shelters have NO information on. But some areas have a lot of them coming through the system.... so it's not a bad place to look either.

And yes, the majority of reputable rescues WILL do home checks. There is a VERY good reason for this. Many people lie to get a dog, and they do not want that animal to fall back into bad hands or another tragic situation. They care about the animals, their well being, and their future.... they need to know where these dogs are going. Responsible breeders are going to screen you as well.... very strictly. It's all part of it. Some may not do home checks, but they sure will ask you where you live, some may ask for pictures, vet and trainer references, other people living at home, other pets, your experience with dogs and this breed... and so on. Understand this is not done to invade your privacy or a police investigation..... it's just to get to know who you are and where their dogs are going to be living and cared for. Anyone who cares for an animal will do this. Shelters will ask a few questions as well... not nearly as strict, but they'll still ask a few. When I don't get asked questions.... that's a red flag for me to keep walking. I welcome home checks, because in my opinion, that shows that dog has really been well cared for and given the best treatment to start their new life with.... I'm giving my money and time to a good organization, as well as getting a great dog from them (also probably full support for the rest of that dog's life). Now the dog that takes that ones place will reap these benefits as well. That's who I want to support.

Anyway, whatever avenue you're looking to take, there's alway nice adult dogs available. Good luck with your search! (Sorry to hear about the passing of your old dog though... it's so hard to lose them )


----------



## dioworld (Feb 1, 2012)

No , you're not crazy.
getting a puppy you can raise him and live thru each moment with it.
But getting an adult you'll also skipped bad puppy stuff (landshark, housebreaking etc....)
I still remember the landshark chasing us down and biting us all over.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

There are lots of adult dogs for sale out there. Nothing wrong with it at all. Check out pedigreedatabase.com.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Some trained and titled dogs are available after they retire from a breeding program. Usually to very good homes only. =)


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There are some wonderful GS rescues on the East Coast. With some diligent searching, you may be able to locate one that has a great dog being fostered in a home with livestock. Foster homes can be terrific sources of information to help you find a dog with a good personality match.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you have to find an adult that fits your lifestyle. you need
a dog that's use to be being around the animals you have. you need 
a dog that's ok with your children, your wife and you. you need a dog that's trained and socialized in the manner that fits in with your life
and your family's life and your lives together.

you can always buy a pup and have it trained so it fits in with
you and your family.


----------

